# 12 volt ice auger?



## mrsalmonoid (Mar 18, 2004)

I am shopping for a power auger and was wondering if anyone has used a 12 volt model. Strikemaster and Jiffy offer them, how well do they work? How many holes will they drill in say 8 inches of ice? Any info will be greatly appreciated. Thanks Jon


----------



## turkeyhunter10ga (Feb 23, 2005)

i got a used ( 3 times) from a guy on another site i visit. It's not the newer one that has the battery mounted to it. Anyway i drill quite a few holes with it using an old deep cycle battery out of my boat for power. Last winter i took my older son out along with 1 day and between both of us we drilled over 50 holes in 12-15 inches of ice and still had a lot of juice left. An elect. will not drill as fast as a gas, but it beats the heck out of a hand auger.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

strike master one looks nice!! all in one package.....I think that would be the way I would go!!


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

I have the StrikeMaster Lazer Electric Auger. 7" model. Three years now and it is the cats [email protected]@ !!! I will never own a gas model auger again. Flip a switch, press a button, the hole is drilled. It MAY be a bit slower on the drilling compared to the gas models, but then 10 seconds has never caused me great concern over hole drilling speed. Full charge on-board battery will make me an easy 30 holes in 12" of clear hard ice. I love this unit. Costs compare to the gas models. Thumbs up from me. Oh yeah, let's see, no more "I'm out of gas", "my cap leaked gas in the back of my truck", "my throttle lever broke", "dang, fouled plug", "gas fumes are making me sick", "I can't see through the smoke", "dang, recoil starter rope just broke", etc. etc. etc. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

eBay: NIB STRIKE MASTER ELL-8 ELECTRIC 8" ICE FISHING AUGER (item 7199362373 end time Nov-30-05 00:01:42 PST)


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

Hey Whale
On the flip side us gas powered users never have to complain about a dead battery.  

hoffie


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

hoffie1 :
That one was *ON TARGET*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








​ 
:lol:








93 Octane please.....








​


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

yeah ,but the guys with gas models cant go back to the car and steal their battery in a pinch.or jumper it off the 4 wheeler .or use the vex battery.so that arguement goes out the gas can.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

double trouble said:


> yeah ,but the guys with gas models cant go back to the car and steal their battery in a pinch.or jumper it off the 4 wheeler .or use the vex battery.so that arguement goes out the gas can.


 Does it??
I've been on Muskegon Lake with 6 other guys perch jerkin' and there was appx. 22" of ice and we drilled abt. 45-55 holes... I STILL had close to a half tank left...
BTW - I run a Lowrance instead of a silly , noisy vex....
Smoke that instead of yer salmon...

:lol:


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

ANY 12 Volt source and I'm covered. Would you let your "VEX" battery die ? I didn't think so. I've got a 12 volt batt. for my graph and then my lights besides the one in the auger. If I need more holes than that, I shoouldn't be out there fishing !!! :lol:  This baby works for me. :fish2:  :fish2:


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

It sounds like a positive responce From the people that have used the electirc. Good question. I have looked at them and wondered how they would work.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

buy an old car starter. weld a handle on it across the top .pull the pully off and use the adapter sold online for the mora or lazer auger.use a motorcycle or vex battery.mount a button switch on top near the handle. voilla electric auger for about 20 bucks.


----------

